# Mac, PC et liveplug orange



## mmt (19 Juin 2007)

Bonjour
Un mac, un Pc, une ligne ADSL et deux modems (un par ordi !) - chacun voudrait pouvoir utiliser internet même si l'autre est déjà connecté - Orange nous dissuade d'utiliser WIFI (grosse dalle de béton entre les deux ordi) et nous propose plutôt la livebox et 2 Liveplug branchés sur les prises de courant.....est-ce que ça peut marcher? est ce que c'est facile a installer parce qu'on est NULS !
Merci pour vos infos


----------



## KoRnFleX (19 Juin 2007)

mmt a dit:


> Bonjour
> Un mac, un Pc, une ligne ADSL et deux modems (un par ordi !) - chacun voudrait pouvoir utiliser internet même si l'autre est déjà connecté - Orange nous dissuade d'utiliser WIFI (grosse dalle de béton entre les deux ordi) et nous propose plutôt la livebox et 2 Liveplug branchés sur les prises de courant.....est-ce que ça peut marcher? est ce que c'est facile a installer parce qu'on est NULS !
> Merci pour vos infos



Salut !

Tu ne peux pas avec 2 pc et 2 modems différents te connecter sur internet en meme tps sur la meme ligne de telephone.
C'est comme si tu souhaiter appeler depuis ton fixe et que tes parents voulaient faire de meme de leur coté.

Si tu ne peux utiliser le wifi a cause des murs de la maison, tu as plusieurs possibilités :

- Si l'un de tes modems fait routeur, configure le pour qu'il se connecte a internet, et partage la connexion.
Tire ensuite un cable ethernet pour relier les 2 pc.

Dans le cas ou cela est impossible de faire des trous pour faire passer les cables, il te faudra utiliser le CPL, c'est a dire de faire un réseau par les prises de courant.


Si tes modems ne font pas routeur, il faudra laisser allumer un pc qui partagera la connexion à l'autre, et ensuite : soit passer un cable ethernet ou utiliser le courant.

Si tu veux plus d'infos, donne nous les références de tes modems, et dis nous si c'est possible de passer des cables dans la maison pour relier tes ordis ensemble.

a ++


----------



## mmt (19 Juin 2007)

Merci pour l'aide
pas possible de percer quoi que ce soit.
le modem branché au Mac est un ECI Hi focus ASU avec 1 prise ADSL une 10baseT et une ATM25 
le modem branché au pc est un INOVIA B focus AC 211 avec 1 prise ADSL une 10base T
pour passer par les prises de courant il faut bien des Liveplug ? et pour le routeur ?
et comment on branche tout ça ? et pour configurer ?


----------



## KoRnFleX (19 Juin 2007)

alors deja, avec les modems que tu m'as cit&#233;, tu ne peux pas faire de partage de connexion.

Si tu ne souhaites pas acheter de routeur, il faudra utiliser ton pc ou mac pour partager la connexion a l'autre.
Dans cette hypoth&#233;se, tu devra donc acheter une 2eme carte r&#233;seau car la premiere sera prise par le modem qui te donne internet.
La 2eme servira donc a donner acc&#232;s par le CPL ( liveplug).
De plus, si tu souhaite utiliser l'autre pc pour acc&#232;der a internet, il faudra que le premier soit allum&#233; et connect&#233; pour que cela fonctionne.
Pour moi je trouve pas ca terrible.


Ce que je te conseille, c'est donc d'acheter un modem/routeur qui, une fois configur&#233; partagera la connexion internet.
Au cul de ce machin, tu pourras donc brancher un ordi avec un cable r&#233;seau qui apportera l'internet dessus.
Pour le second, il faudra donc que tu utilises le CPL, et donc un autre cable ethernet au cul du routeur qui va jusqu'a une prise electrique.
Dans la piece ou se trouve le second ordi, rebelote, tu branche le CPL a la prise, le cable ethernet au CPL, la cable ethernet au pc.

Je te conseilles donc dans un premier temps de te renseigner sur ce que tu peux acheter comme routeur ( qui soit compatible avec ton fournisseur d'acc&#232;s internet ) >> pour moi tous fonctionneront, mais autant bien se rensiegner avant.

Une fois achet&#233;, configure tout bien comme dans la doc te le pr&#233;cisera. 
Et configure deja un pc pour voir que jusque ce point ca fonctionne.
Si tu as besoin d'aide, vient crier ici au secours 

Une fois que tout ca marche, on passera au CPL ( ou liveplug, on verra le mieux et le moins cher   )
Et la, pareil, configure par rapport a ce qu'ils te disent dans la doc.


Petit point important, je te conseille d'acheter dans un premier tps le routeur, puis le CPL, mais si tu l'achetes sur le net, autant faire une commande group&#233;e pour &#233;viter les frais d'envoi.


Voila, j'arrete la le romain


----------



## mmt (19 Juin 2007)

Merci boucou boucou boucou pour tout ça - je relis tout demain dès l'aube et je me lance le plus vite possible....et je fais un signe si ça marche ou je lance un sos si ça ne marche pas...!


----------



## mmt (1 Juillet 2007)

KoRnFleX a dit:


> alors deja, avec les modems que tu m'as cit&#233;, tu ne peux pas faire de partage de connexion.
> 
> Si tu ne souhaites pas acheter de routeur, il faudra utiliser ton pc ou mac pour partager la connexion a l'autre.
> Dans cette hypoth&#233;se, tu devra donc acheter une 2eme carte r&#233;seau car la premiere sera prise par le modem qui te donne internet.
> ...


Bonsoir,
Voil&#224; o&#249; j'en suis....
Achat et installation d'un modem-routeur pour le Mac (Belkin Modem Routeur Sans Fil N1 - Mimo) : &#231;a marche. A l'&#233;tage au dessous (sous dalle de b&#233;ton) le portable fonctionne sans pb (WI-Fi) . Toujours &#224; cet &#233;tage le PC a re&#231;u une carte : D-link DWL-G510 AirPlus G Wirelesss PCI Adapter - configuration par CD. L'&#233;cran affiche "ce p&#233;riph&#233;rique fonctionne correctement"... mais rien ne se connecte !!!!
Voili voilou....qu'en pensez-vous ?
La solution "liveplug" a &#233;t&#233; abandonn&#233;e "pour cause de phase" (!?!)


----------



## KoRnFleX (2 Juillet 2007)

coucou a toi !

alors pour ton pc, comme tu as install&#233; le driver de ta carte rezo dlink avec le CD, tu dois avoir sur ton bureau un icone dlink, lance le et configure ton wifi par ce soft.
Car si tu passes par le gestionnaire de connexion sans fils de windows, et que c'est ton soft dlink qui a la main sur la carte wifi ca fonctionnera pas, et inversement.
Il faut donc configurer ton wifi avec le soft qui a la main sur ta carte.

voila


----------



## mmt (3 Juillet 2007)

Et voilà ça tourne !
c'est super 

merci merci merci


----------

